# Dairy Farm Worker Pleads Guilty to Animal Cruelty Charges



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

reading what he did to them made me feel sick. there is a video on the link that i cannot brin myself to watch.

This morning, Billy Joe Gregg, Jr., a worker at Conklin Dairy Farms caught on hidden camera during a Mercy For Animals investigation maliciously abusing cows and calves, pleaded guilty to six misdemeanor counts of cruelty to animals. Gregg was sentenced to eight months in jail, ordered to pay a $1,000 fine, and is barred from contact with animals for three years. Gregg must also receive counseling through a program that specializes in treating individuals involved in animal abuse cases.

Gregg's arrest and conviction stem from chilling undercover footage recorded during a Mercy For Animals investigation earlier this year at Conklin Dairy Farms in Plain City, Ohio.

During a four-week investigation in April and May, MFA's investigator documented farm workers:

•	Violently punching young calves in the face, body slamming them to the ground, and pulling and throwing them by their ears
•	Routinely using pitchforks to stab cows in the face, legs and stomach
•	Kicking "downed" cows (those too injured to stand) in the face and neck - abuse carried out and encouraged by the farm's owner
•	Maliciously beating restrained cows in the face with crowbars - some attacks involving over 40 blows to the head
•	Twisting cows' tails until the bones snapped
•	Punching cows' udders
•	Bragging about stabbing, dragging, shooting, breaking bones, and beating cows and calves to death

Sadly, cruelty to farmed animals in Ohio - no matter how egregious - is classified as a mere misdemeanor. Ohio has some of the weakest animal protection laws in the nation - ranking 43rd out of all 50 states. Further, no federal laws provide protection for farmed animals during their lives on the farm. Such inadequate state laws and the absence of federal laws lead to rampant abuse.

The deplorable conditions uncovered at Conklin Dairy Farms further highlight the reality that animal agriculture cannot be trusted to self-regulate and that meaningful federal and state law must be implemented and strengthened to prevent egregious cruelty to farmed animals.

"Gregg's punishment is a slap on the wrist compared to the unimaginable suffering endured by the animals who were victims of his malicious abuse," says MFA's Executive Director, Nathan Runkle. "It's an outrage that in Ohio it's a mere misdemeanor to sadistically punch, beat and stab farmed animals, break their bones and otherwise torture them. This case should serve as a wake-up call to all compassionate citizens that Ohio must do more to strengthen its animal cruelty laws."

Although many of the abuses documented at Conklin Dairy Farms are expressions of Gregg's sadistic pathology, numerous MFA undercover investigations at dairy farms, pig farms, egg farms, hatcheries and slaughterhouses have revealed that violence and abuse to farmed animals - whether malicious or institutionalized - run rampant nationwide.

Breaking News: Dairy Farm Worker Pleads Guilty to Animal Cruelty Charges - MFA Blog


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg that is disgusting. That man needs to be shot!!!!!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I watched the video. :frown: This pathetic specimen of a **** sapiens should have been thrown into a cage with an angry bull. I sincerley hope that whilst in jail, the other inmates deliver their own justice, hard, long, painfully and regularly! He is pure evil and should be put down asap! The sentence he received was NOT long enough and he should be banned from going near an animal for life, not just three years!:scared:


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

not gonna look at video but can imagine the pain and degredation suffered by those poor creatures
sounds like he has some sort of ASBD therefore hopefully he will encounter a situation in prison resulting in; beating, shiving, infection and if there is a god DEATH


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

what a sicko and who the hell is the person filming it????
those poor animals i only watched about 20 seconds.
people like him make me hate the human race even more.
i hope he rots in jail


----------

